# Eheim 2224-38 Pro vs. Rena Filstar XP3 External



## bloodyBelly (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon aquarium and im planning to buy a filter. Can someone please tell me which one will be best for me? I'm planning to get a black piranha and i want my aquarium water very clean


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Eheim







I have a 2217 on my tank right now and couldnt be happier with it.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Keep in mind that most respondents will probably vote for the system they use... so take any advice with a grain of salt. With that said, I'm currently using 1 XP4 and 2 XP3s within two of my tanks. They are all extremely quiet and the maintenance is a BREEZE. The units are self-priming and are a snap to take on and off line for the maintenance. I've never used Eheim, but I know they've got a great reputation for quality filtration work and durability. The reason I elected to go with Rena instead of Eheim was the difficulty in changing the various filter media in the Eheim models. When I asked myself the same questions you're asking now, all of my research told me the Rena systems would be easier to maintain and more cost effective (at least, inititally).

To be honest, I don't think you can go WRONG with either... I'd say to just find the best DEAL... especially in THIS economy.

Good luck!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've had my xp3 for bout 3 weeks now, couldn't be happier with it!









Oh, and rough is spot on there, they are extremely quiet and very easily maintained.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Rough996 said:


> Keep in mind that most respondents will probably vote for the system they use... so take any advice with a grain of salt. With that said, I'm currently using 1 XP4 and 2 XP3s within two of my tanks. They are all extremely quiet and the maintenance is a BREEZE. The units are self-priming and are a snap to take on and off line for the maintenance. I've never used Eheim, but I know they've got a great reputation for quality filtration work and durability. The reason I elected to go with Rena instead of Eheim was the difficulty in changing the various filter media in the Eheim models. When I asked myself the same questions you're asking now, all of my research told me the Rena systems would be easier to maintain and more cost effective (at least, inititally).
> 
> To be honest, I don't think you can go WRONG with either... I'd say to just find the best DEAL... especially in THIS economy.
> 
> Good luck!


I like how you say take the advice with a grain of salt then throw in ur .02 about the one you like.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

lo4life said:


> I like how you say take the advice with a grain of salt then throw in ur .02 about the one you like.


Well, I was just being honest about where my advice was coming from. I'm ALWAYS going to offer my two-cents, but it's up to the recipient to make that $.02 into a gold mine or to scrap it.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Rough996 said:


> I like how you say take the advice with a grain of salt then throw in ur .02 about the one you like.:rasp:


Well, I was just being honest about where my advice was coming from. I'm ALWAYS going to offer my two-cents, but it's up to the recipient to make that $.02 into a gold mine or to scrap it.








[/quote]
LOL


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

lo4life said:


> Eheim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2

My water is always crystal clear and its virtually noise-free


----------



## bloodyBelly (Oct 31, 2008)

im paying the same price for both of them. I did some research and found out that the capacity for rena is ( <175 gallon tank) and eheim ( 75 to 92 gallon).
I have a 55g tank. Ill prefer it to be quite and external.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

eheims are rated full of media, others are not. I dont really care for my rena xp3.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

MiGsTeR said:


> Eheim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2

My water is always crystal clear and its virtually noise-free
[/quote]

x3


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

I have 2 renas and i like them alot, very easy cleanup and the rubber feet make them almost noise free. Ive never had anything other than the rena tho.... so not sure about the others.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I have an Ehiem 2028 and LOVE IT! Its very quiet, primes by its self, and I do not have an issue with changing the filter media, but I have never owned anything else so it is a biased opinion. lol


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

ksls said:


> I have an Ehiem 2028 and LOVE IT! Its very quiet, primes by its self, and I do not have an issue with changing the filter media, but I have never owned anything else so it is a biased opinion. lol


Wow, you have 20 Reds, i would love to know some more 'bout your setup, maybe some pics too :nod:

EDIT: Sorry, don't wanna derail this thread


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Rena wins here...think of long term maintenance/parts replacement, that is where Eheim gets you with the $


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Long term? Many people have kept their Ehiem for 10+ years without problems.. Talk about long term..


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

^ I have herd alot of ppl that have had Eheim's for 10+ years without anything going wrong with them also. Plus as maknwar said Ehiems are rated FULL of media unlike Rena rate theirs empty.


----------

